# FS: 120 gallon, heater, filter, glass tops, decor



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

120 gallon, oceanic glass lids, Black pine stand - $550.00 tank condition - 9/10. Almost mint. NOW $500.00
The tank also includes - Driftwood, Lights, Gravel, And heater (300 watt), Aquaclear 110 (X2)

Alex


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> 120 gallon, oceanic glass lids, Black pine stand - $550.00 tank condition - 9/10. Almost mint.
> 
> Selling to make way for a future project. Rid of the small, bring on the huge.
> 
> ...


gluck with your sale. this use to be my old tank. very MINT setup.

this was the setup when it had a pnt in it.

YouTube - ‪09252010 pig nose turtle‬‏


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks mike, It is a nice tank. I just need bigger


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP price OBO


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP Have more extras/fish I can throw in! Want gone by the end of the month!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

are the heaters still for sale?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

jikjak said:


> are the heaters still for sale?


No longer for sale,

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

And BUMP  price now $500.00


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BuMp!!! Price OBO


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

sweetened the deal, lowered the price. I want this one gone guys!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

petah said:


> what are the dimensions?


4'l, 2'w, 2't


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

sweetened deal again guys!


----------



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

*120 g*

Hi Alex

Do you have any pics of your set up?

Thanks,

Jacki


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Keeping, Thread closed.


----------

